
How I turned a MVP into a SaaS in 1 month - usfslk
I don&#x27;t know if you remember but I already posted here, my app was called LongLiveSS, it was a very bad choice... I know, but the idea was good and few people were interested in the solution and subscribed to the newsletter so I decided to make a better version.<p>The first release (built in 7 hours) was horrible, the app wasn&#x27;t loading JavaScript on some pages, meaning a blank image as screenshot, sometimes the server freeze because I was using the free plan on heroku and so many other bugs I discovered.. that wasn&#x27;t very serious but now it&#x27;s here. The 2.0.<p>This app is still very minimal and does only one thing but it does it well, taking screenshots at regular intervals. On free accounts it&#x27;s 3 days min. interval but if you decide to upgrade you can take a screenshot every 5 min.<p>I am planning to add these features pretty soon<p>- Up to 3 Links<p>- ZIP archive download<p>- Push notifications<p>What would you like to see in the next version?<p>Learn more at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;urusparadox.com&#x2F;?utm_source=hackernews
======
hazz99
What are the use cases for taking regular screenshots?

~~~
usfslk
Everyone is asking me this question so I guess I have to add this info on the
homepage, you can use the app to make sure your ad/content is showing in the
right place, spy on your competitors, track your seo ranking over time or
simply archive your favorite website!

~~~
ezekg
Your pitch makes it sound like this is a desktop app that takes screenshots of
my PC screen, so I was very confused on why anybody would want this. You
should talk about why your product is beneficial -- skip the boring feature
sales pitch until later on down the page after I'm interested -- don't make
people think too hard about what you're offering. If it's for

> to make sure your ad/content is showing in the right place, spy on your
> competitors, track your seo ranking over time or simply archive your
> favorite website!

then you should clearly say that so that you immediately identity your product
as the solution to a problem, and the people with that problem don't have to
put the puzzle together themselves.

~~~
usfslk
I updated the landing page!

------
adnanazadsg
Very cool. Congrats on the progress made. Hope you keep making iterative
improvements to your product - that's the only way to built a successful
startup.

~~~
usfslk
Thank you, appreciate it. Without paying customers it will be very hard to
keep improving the product but I just launched a campaign on Google ads, will
keep you updated..

------
tnolet
Just curious, how are you different from the legion of other screenshot
automaters?

~~~
usfslk
The story behind it, I was homeless and now I build online businesses so I can
travel the world and hopefully achieve financial freedom before 30

~~~
mowingscooter
This is nice, but nobody is going to buy a product because of your story and
ambition. People make purchasing decisions based on value.

~~~
usfslk
I agree, I am not mentioning anything about my story in the website so I am
only selling the value of the product, maybe it's not clearly explained, I
didn't spend too much time on copy..

